# S.O.S.!



## Incrtalent (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, here's the deal.  I put out a few soap samples, and now I have people wanting gift baskets.  Great idea, good $, but I need to find suppliers--fast!  I want to include things like soap dishes, loofahs, body brushes, but I don't want to pay a fortune for them, because that will drive my costs/price sky high.

Anybody know of a good, cost-effective supplier of stuff like that?  I've been tooling around the net, and I've seen some stuff, but no prices that really took me by storm. In FACT, I've gotten better prices at the dollar store, and you KNOW they're making a profit!

Anybody?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 17, 2007)

soapania.com.

i ordered from them before!!  Great prices!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 17, 2007)

there is a great section on this forum titled shopping recommendations. Check it out because we list places where we've had good shopping experiences.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

For basket filler type items I shop at The Dollar Tree. It is a chain of dollar stores. The merch at this particular chain is of a higher quality than you find in most dollar stores, You can find spa gloves, back scratchers, netted pouffs, etc.


----------

